# John Deere 4030, will a jd 6115D replace?



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I currently have a 4030 John Deere and use it daily for mixing feed for the dairy and it is the only tractor I have set the tread width for corn work. Planting with a six row and pulling a field sprayer. It has been nothing but a maintenance nightmare since I bought it 17 years ago. I have other tractors for heavy work such as tillage and making haylage. Would one of the 6000D series tractors be able to handle what I do with the 4030?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes it can replace a 4030....but I would try to get a pre-DEF model....6115D came out in '08 so a '10 or '11 would probably be ideal. The 6115 has open center hydraulics.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Like Mike said, open hydraulics and you will need the delux hydraulics with 3 remotes if you have hydraulic motors. Found out the hard way. the early 110 hp Ms without def would be better, I had a 2011 6100D. Cheap simple power. No electronics but the power reverser. But, if you are using it for anything else but mixing and want gears, it is only 9 spd and for hay work, it was not ideal. Going from that (9spd) to my 16sp partial power shift in my 2013 6115M (interim tier 4, but no def) was amazing on the baler and discbine.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I've never ran something new enough for tier 4 final emissions. My bobcat skid steer is still the interim tier 4 and that has treated me good. Would I be better off looking at a different used old row crop like a 4240 or 4050 or something like that? I like the way the 4030 drives but in the 3k hours I've put on it I've overhauled the engine twice and had the trans go bad twice.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Keep you eyes open. And older model like you mentioned might be just as good or better. D series would not be real great, M series would be A LOT better, BUT make sure that the tread width can be changed. We have a 6115M and the tread can NOT be changed on that one.

Rodney


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I would lean more to a 4055 or 4255


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Widairy said:


> like the way the 4030 drives but in the 3k hours I've put on it I've overhauled the engine twice and had the trans go bad twice.


That's unusual for a JD Waterloo built tractor. My 4255 has 11,400+ hrs with no engine or trans overhaul. It has original traction & pto clutch.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

7200 or 7400 would also be a good choice power quad easy on fuel and fairly nimble


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

You would be amazed at the difference goign from a 30 series to a 40 series. The 466 is a way better engine than the 404 found in the 30 series. We had 2 4240's on the farm. One had a loader year round and also ran the bagger for silage, the other had a cab and pulled our disc conditioner, baler, and the planter.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Actually the 4030 runs a 329 ci engine instead of the 404. One of the reasons why I want to replace the tractor. I have larger tractors, a John Deere 7510 and a case 7110. My main uses for the tractor now are mixing feed, planting and spraying corn. The main reasons it does the corn work is because it's the only tractor I have set to narrow tread for 30" rows. The mixer takes 75 hp to run so I couldn't go smaller by much. It's more of a reliability issue with the 4030 than anything else. The 4020 I picked up a few years ago has been better, but no cab so the 4030 gets the job for the winter at least.


----------

